

Show HN: I created a weekly design newsletter - chr15
http://seriffed.com/

======
duiker101
Clicking on "Building books with CSS" in the last issue takes me to

"High Quality Free Vector Icon Set in PSD Format"

is this wanted or is it a mistake. If i click something i expect it to be what
i clicked.

Anyway in good faith i subscribed.

~~~
chr15
This has been fixed. I put in the wrong link. Thanks for the feedback.

------
BasDirks
Why not have the two f's in seriffed be a ligature? Subscribed.

~~~
chr15
Thanks for subscribing! I'll play around with the ligature and see how it
turns out :)

